# Problema con lcd 16x2 y pic 18f2550



## jicdng (Ene 27, 2013)

hola a todos ! estoy empesando en la electronica y me tope con un problema 
trato de conectar una pantalla lcd 16x2 a un pic 18f2550 y no logro publicar ningun mensaje en ella , he realizado multiples pruebas y nada , todo esto lo he simulado en proteus el cual me tira el siguiente  error : este error pic18 pc=0x0000 $MCLR$ IS LOW PROCESSOR IS IN RESET  y no se como solucionarlo 
, estoy usando para programar pic c , adjunto link para ver tanto el programa como el archivo del proteus 
me despido esperando alguna ayuda
https://www.dropbox.com/s/odpzz8nfr5bf3v2/lcd pic 18f2550.rar


----------



## Justiciero24 (Ene 27, 2013)

Bienvenido al foro,
Bueno pasando a tu problema ese error te lo tira porque no has de tener conectado
el pin mclr con una resistencia pull up, hazlo y veras que todo se arregla.
Con una de 10k deberia ser suficiente.

Salu2


----------



## jicdng (Ene 27, 2013)

hola gracias por la respuesta , se soluciono ese error pero surgio otro :hd44780 controller received data whilst busy 
me despido esperando alguna respuesta


----------



## Justiciero24 (Ene 27, 2013)

El error que pones sugiere que conectaste mal el LCD o tu programa no esta bien hecho,incluso es probable que no hayas configurado bien la frecuencia del PIC en el simulador.

Salu2


----------

